# Critic my 2 year old palomino mare



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She looks like she has the potential to be a very nice horse but is not fully developed yet. She looks pretty butt high and gangly still. Is she a young two or coming three? Still looks like a baby to me.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Wow! SHe could be my Nibbles' twin!!! Naturally, I think she's gorgeous!!!


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

would like to see another shot of her back lower leg, in that one picture it seemed the pasterns were really upright, maybe just my eyes 
She is a cutie!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shes cute.

But...In a gangly, growing stage. Shes long, lean and lanky. Needs developing and muscle tone.

Id like to see her as a 4 year old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I hope that you aren't riding her yet? She's still far too underdeveloped to ride without damaging her yet.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

^ Agreed.

Lizzie


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

she is about to turn three, but she is a sweet heart. we are only having very light adults/ kids get on her


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I wouldnt risk even that if I were you. Give her until she's about 38 months old and re-evaluate her then to see if she's caught up wth herself by then. At this point she's so butt high that theres no way she can be balanced enough to carry a rider properly and the only thing you'll be doing is teaching her to dump all of her weight onto her front and drag you along for the ride. 

Some horses are ready to ride lightly as long two year olds, many are not. I'd say that she's one that isn't. If you do have someone riding her though, make sure that its only at a walk. Anything more than that and you're likely to have a horse with a bowed tendon or torn ligament before she turns four. If she were mind I probably wouldnt even start her until she was atleast three and a half because she appears to be one of the 'late bloomers' and also sems to have the prospect of being a very nice horse...if given time.


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

we have only been walking her, i have a trainer who has been helping me with her. we are mainly doing ground work and getting her to show more respect and have more ground manners, we only get on her twice a week for maybe 30 minutes at a time.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

If she hasn't yet got all her ground manners and respect down pat yet, then she shouldn't be ridden. Who is this supposed 'trainer'?? Most knowledgeable horse trainers would not be allowing anyone to ride this very underdeveloped horse, to be ridden yet.

Lizzie


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll have to agree with the others about riding her already, as well as why is she already in a shank bit?


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

I think it's perfectly fine to start a 2 year old QH under saddle, 2 x per week at slow work if completely fine by me.. as long as they aren't asked to gallop or go in tight circles so strain would not be put on their knees then it's fine. 2 x 30 minutes, in fact I would probably do 3 x week about 15- 20 minutes just to keep things consistent, keep it short and sweet, lots of praise, work on the basics, go, stop, lots of flexing, cueing from your seat etc.
Continue ground work, mounting, unmounting many times on BOTH sides, ground tying, sacking her out, loading in the trailer etc...


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

I would keep her in a snaffle (no curb bit) until later in her training.. some horses don't need a curb bit.. depends on your riding style, if you plan to ride her western then yes, but not till later in her training.. I actually teach my horses basic concept of neck-reining in a snaffle bit..


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

the only things we do are walk, work on flexing, lunge line, standing still while mounting UN-mounting and while we mess with her feet. we work with her also on loading and unloading in our trailer, also teaching her leg ques and all of her basics until she completely has all of this down. we aren't going to do anything more than this until after she is about 3 1/2 to four years old and then we aren't even going to start training her for any discipline until she is 5.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

dakotanight said:


> the only things we do are walk, work on flexing, lunge line, standing still while mounting UN-mounting and while we mess with her feet. we work with her also on loading and unloading in our trailer, also teaching her leg ques and all of her basics until she completely has all of this down. we aren't going to do anything more than this until after she is about 3 1/2 to four years old and then we aren't even going to start training her for any discipline until she is 5.


Didn't answer their question about the curb bit.. Why are you riding in a curb bit? The point is.... ? I wouldnt be riding her at all right now, saddling and getting her used to the saddle while ground driving, ground work, etc., and not using a bit yet because their teeth are growing in, let alone a curb bit. Now this horse is is a good build in my opinion, to be lightly riding a few times a week for 30-40 minutes just walking around, doodling around with it on flat trails, etc.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/critique-potential-buy-134853/


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

She is still quite undeveloped and needs time to grow before any weight is on her. She reminds me of my paint who everyone said I should start a few months ago, I didn't agree, I waited he filled out and has developed since then. Rushing getting a horse under saddle, can be asking for problems. IME some trainers start horses way to early. Everything has to be ready, physically in sense of joints fused, appropriate muscular development, mentally, etc. Some horses are good to go earlier than others, but yours looks very underdeveloped right now. Back off her for 3-4 months, and work on the ground work, which will only better prepare her for in-saddle training and she will have more time to grow and develop. She is a gorgeous girl, I love palis!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This horse will look a LOT better with more groceries. She looks lanky in some respects due to that. Structurally she looks pretty good. She may be butt high.. but that may be due to camera angle and where she is tied. These photos do not help her. Her shoulder may be a bit upright and her point of shoulder a bit low. Her bone looks adequate and she seems to have a nice hind leg. Nice horse.. in spite of the pictures.

She is underweight and under muscled. Part of that is youthfulness.. but a LOT of it is a need for weight gain all over.. coupled with turnout time. If there is a round pen around, working her in that would help her some.. as she will take that extra feed and turn it into muscle instead of fat.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Are we in the conformation critique section? *scratches head*


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

*feed*

what is some feed i can add in with her oats to help her grow/ gain weight?


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

dakotanight - you'll probably get a better response to this question if you post a new thread in the nutrition section.


----------



## dakotanight (Jul 21, 2011)

here are some better pictures of my baby girl


----------

